
These unlucky people have names that break computers - mozumder
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160325-the-names-that-break-computer-systems
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11359915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11359915).

